# Live-thread - discuss the live-blog on Apple's iPad announcement



## KBoards Admin

Here's engadget's live-blog of today's Apple announcement:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/live-from-the-apple-tablet-latest-creation-event/?sort=newest&refresh=30


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stage lights are dimming:


----------



## telracs

Can somebody remind Steve Jobs that he's not Moses?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's the iPad...!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice on-screen keyboard:


----------



## telracs

not a fan of touch screen, but this looks *way* cool.


----------



## KBoards Admin

So far the iPad seems more "iPhone" than "Mac"... I'm sure there's more to be seen in the demo, though...


----------



## KBoards Admin

An iPhone-like email display, but uses the added display real estate to show both the inbox list in the left area and an open email on the main screen.


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> So far the iPad seems more "iPhone" than "Mac"... I'm sure there's more to be seen in the demo, though...


yeah, i'm getting that impression also....


----------



## VictoriaP

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH---still no freaking Flash support.  COME ON APPLE, this is ludicrous!

**sigh**

It looks fabulous regardless--price point and subscription fees are going to be the key here though.


----------



## AirBeagle

So far, nothing too exciting other than an enlarged iTouch...


----------



## geoffthomas

Info "leaked" earlier today indictated that it would use the iPhone operating system so that the existing apps would work with it.
That being said, it certainly would seem to be more of a big iPhone than a tablet computer.

What do you think, Harvey?


----------



## VictoriaP

LCD screen, as expected.  I know I won't be doing much reading on it then!

10:30 edit:  Regular wireless--no mention so far of contracts with phone companies or 3G/4G capability.  Interesting, can't imagine they didn't build that functionality in.  It would be an iTouch version rather than an iPhone type.  

And a month of standby time.  I'll believe it when I see it on that score!


----------



## Leslie

It sure looks like a big iTouch to me....my question: why?


----------



## fairoasis

Same size as Kindle DX.


----------



## stargazer0725

And with a 10 hour battery life.  Definitely not for avid book reading for me.  But a nice gadget!


----------



## VictoriaP

Great commentary from Gizmodo:










And in response to Leslie--I think they're more after the Kindle market than we originally may have thought. If they're not putting 3G/4G in it, it's probably meant for home and plane use, rather than "out in the wild". The iPhone fills the everyday portability niche.


----------



## meljackson

No flash means no hulu  I love hulu! 

Melissa


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Has there been word on cost??


----------



## stargazer0725

Not yet.  They don't want the sticker shock to deafen the ears of the public.


----------



## Geoffrey

OK, so I'll give them a 'Cool' .... but it's not all that.  When I can do on a tablet much of what I can currently do on my laptop - then I'll be impressed.

Or many something with a holographic display ....


----------



## VictoriaP

stargazer0725 said:


> Not yet. They don't want the sticker shock to deafen the ears of the public.


Isn't that the truth?

Bets, anyone? Without Flash and "over the air anywhere" capabilities, it's not worth a heck of a lot to me. Sure as heck not the $1000 that the pundits have been predicting.


----------



## modkindle

I can't call it an IPad. It is the I-Touch DX as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Chad Winters

It seems all about "not reading" to me


----------



## geoffthomas

If you ask me the Brushes app demo was the slickest thing.
And it is already available on the iPhone.


----------



## Jason in MA

Looks like iBooks is the challenger. They're going to "stand on Amazon's shoulders for this". Has an iTunes-like store for eBooks.


----------



## stargazer0725

Steve just gave a shout out to Amazon for the Kindle.  And now on to the iBooks discussion...


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, True Compass is $5 more through Apple.  LOL


----------



## Uriel

Ugh, get me comic book publishers on that and I might just be sold...


----------



## vermontcathy

Yeah, rumors said they would let the book publishers set the price - and encourage $13-$15. But if it runs iPhone apps, couldn't you run kindle for iPhone on it and get the books cheaper?


----------



## TheSeagull

The Kindle iPhone app will work on this...


----------



## vermontcathy

TheSeagull said:


> The Kindle iPhone app will work on this...


So unless they somehow ban that app on the iPad....

Or unless the publishers refuse to sell via Amazon...

can't people use the kindle for iphone app and get the books cheaper?

Or maybe the Amazon release will be delayed?

I can't imagine potential iPad customers being happy about the books costing more.


----------



## VictoriaP

vermontcathy said:


> Yeah, rumors said they would let the book publishers set the price - and encourage $13-$15. But if it runs iPhone apps, couldn't you run kindle for iPhone on it and get the books cheaper?


Yep--and for those of us with Kindle's already, this is a DX with color. Ugh on the backlit screen though.

Apple went with ePUB as their standard. I think we know which way the industry is headed; that's the same as Sony. Amazon's going to have to make that switch to stay competitive.


----------



## Jason in MA

Yeah that's the major development. I would think Amazon would have to switch to that soon. It's going to be a turn-off for new customers.


----------



## jason10mm

Well, no word (from the liveblogs I am following) about lending, organization (other than that cool shelf thing), and ability to run other formats. I wonder if amazon could get their DRM accepted by ibooks, or just leave it to their own app. I'm sure they could make an ipad app that looks very similar.

The pricing is gonna kill them though. I can see plenty of headlines crowing that the kindle is cheaper. Depends on the weight Apple can through to their PR machine and if the publishers start leaning on amazon. Hopefully $10 wins and not $15!


----------



## geoffthomas

so the answer is yes, Kindle books will be cheaper.

And Apple has had ibooks on their online store already.

Not really new.


----------



## Leslie

I do like the way the New York Times looks.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Interesting that Steve goes out of is way to point out the support for ePub. 

Now I'm really betting that Amazon will support ePub before long. 

10:57AM "So iBooks again, a great reader, a great online bookstore. All in one really great app. We use the ePub format. We're very excited about this."


----------



## meljackson

Leslie said:


> I do like the way the New York Times looks.
> 
> L


Me too. Very cool.


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> I do like the way the New York Times looks.
> 
> L


Magazines & newspapers are going to be gorgeous on this.


----------



## telracs

I'm wondering if we're going to get into a publishing war with some houses going amazon only and some going apple...


----------



## vermontcathy

Harvey said:


> Interesting that Steve goes out of is way to point out the support for ePub.
> 
> Now I'm really betting that Amazon will support ePub before long.
> 
> 10:57AM "So iBooks again, a great reader, a great online bookstore. All in one really great app. We use the ePub format. We're very excited about this."


Not only do I bet that Amazon will support ePub soon (less than a year), but I bet all our previously purchased books will be available to download as DRMed ePub (thus viewable on other devices). I really love kindle and plan on sticking with it, but it would still be reassuring to know that if I ever did want to jump ship, I could take my books to another device.


----------



## Chad Winters

I liked the bookshelf

does anyone think Amazon is far enough ahead that no matter what device comes out...they already have the heavy ebook readers locked in with large ebook purchases already locked in? The idea of switching even if the iPad was better makes me cringe...I have way too many ebooks on Amazon.


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Magazines & newspapers are going to be gorgeous on this.


Yes, they are.

Any bets on price for this thing? Wasn't the very first iPhone $599?


----------



## durphy

$999?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here's a video on the iPad reading (or at least, page-flipping) experience:

http://i.gizmodo.com/5458329/what-it-looks-like-to-read-a-book-on-the-apple-ipad-+-video


----------



## Jason in MA

I certainly doubt Amazon has enough users to make it feel impervious to switchers/new adopters to another device such as the iPad. They will have to work actively to stay competitive to attract and retain their users.


----------



## jason10mm

Rumors were anywhere from $600 to $1000 US. But that was with speculation of a phone contract, but so far no phone radio in the ipad that I can tell. What is the 1GZ processor compared to the itouch? This really may just be a pretty screen slapped on a itouch with a big battery.


----------



## durphy

Oh wow. You have to pay for wireless service


----------



## jason10mm

d'oh, 3G now mentioned


----------



## geoffthomas

so apps will be $9.99 and your existing iPhone ones will have to be repurchased.


----------



## davem2bits

$$$$$ time finallly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

He's getting into pricing now. 

Hey, not all models come with 3G... some come with WiFi only. That should help the price.


----------



## VictoriaP

$29.99 unlimited bandwidth, no contract!



geoffthomas said:


> so apps will be $9.99 and your existing iPhone ones will have to be repurchased.


Sounded like that was just for the iWork ones.


----------



## Jason in MA

3G radio with AT&T. 14.99 for 250mb, 29.99 for unlimited. no contracts


----------



## KBoards Admin

I guess the Apple - AT&T partnership will continue - surprise!


----------



## VictoriaP

Harvey said:


> I guess the Apple - AT&T partnership will continue - surprise!


BIG surprise. But the iPads are unlocked.


----------



## jaybird123

Looks nice, but it's relatively heavy and won't replace my Kindle2 for leisure reading.  It does make me wish that I had waited before getting a DX and netbook though.  I'm interested to see how this piece of technology evolves.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes - you can get your 3G from other providers. Wonder if they'll match AT&T's rate plans.


----------



## jason10mm

WOW, $500 for the base model! That is gonna hurt the DX for sure.


----------



## durphy

omg! $499


----------



## VictoriaP

Starts at $499?!?!?!  The DX is a goner.


----------



## Leslie

So, $500 to buy the iPad, plus $30 month for the data plan, plus purchasing books...

I think I'll stick with my Kindle, even if the New York Times does look great.

L


----------



## meljackson

GASP!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Pricing chart:


----------



## Chad Winters

This is not a Kindle Killer, except any media lovers who buy it won't have money left for a Kindle

I agree, though...not much reason to buy a DX. 

Will be interesting to see if Kindle for iPhone works on it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Personally, I wouldn't consider the WiFi only. WiFi is not *that* prevalent yet. I'd rather pay the monthly fee and have "anywhere" access. Or, at least, AT&T anywhere access.


----------



## Jason in MA

So, not really a replacement for Kindle for various reasons, especially for more active readers. But certainly attractive for other uses I'd say.


----------



## jason10mm

Well, I think the DX is in trouble in the academic market. But I have no doubt amazon is deep in a more featured DX2. The Kindle2 is quite safe, and I bet it is gonna drop in price in another month


----------



## VictoriaP

We're going to end up with two of these, probably one with and one without 3G (the without will stay home).  And that's going to be the end of major laptop usage in this house.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I would buy this as a portable device... another great breakthrough product from Apple. 

It would not replace my Kindle.


----------



## meljackson

It wouldn't replace my kindle either but I have to admit I want one!

Melissa


----------



## jason10mm

Looks like a keyboard and stand/docking station, bet it has BT mouse, and probably camera, support as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I expected something more... I guess it's hard to top the original iPhone unveiling. 

But, I like it and that Apple polish really makes this compelling to me.


----------



## 3boysnagirl

Eh, I'm not uber impressed.  I will probably have one, eventually, but I'm not going to line up to buy it.

I doubt I'd buy the 3G Version, mostly because I know how slow my iPhone is on 3G.  And sorry, but it's the network, baby.  Yes, AT&T is fast(er) than some others, but not breakneck speed which is what people expect these days.

I was much more impressed with iPhone and then 3GS.


----------



## VictoriaP

Not replacing my Kindle either--but boy, am I looking forward to some of the advances Amazon is going to have to make to keep up.


----------



## davem2bits

Harvey said:


> Personally, I wouldn't consider the WiFi only. WiFi is not *that* prevalent yet. I'd rather pay the monthly fee and have "anywhere" access. Or, at least, AT&T anywhere access.


I'm a City Slicker with a heavy caffiene addiction. Should be able to get by with WiFi.


----------



## Leslie

I don't know if I want one, but I bet my husband is drooling right about now. LOL.

L


----------



## vermontcathy

Some day I may get one for sharing digital photos with friends and family - a digital photo album. But I probably won't buy one for a few years - maybe once a new model comes out, I'll get the old one. I have an older Windows XP tablet that works fine - it's just heavier and much less cool than this.

For book reading, I never had a doubt that I'd stick with my kindle.


----------



## durphy

I'm keeping my Kindle for sure, but I need a new computer, so....  Anyone have an idea when they'll sell preorders?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Is anyone else surprised that you have to sync it with your Mac/PC to sync your iTunes library? Or did I misunderstand that..?

In other words, it's not intended as a device that can serve as the home library for your content. You can download directly to it, but your iTunes home library is on your PC or Mac.


----------



## jason10mm

I wonder if anyone is gonna figure out how to tether a iphone to the ipad, thus eliminating the need for 3G. Seems logical, as the ipad won't draw any data the iphone wouldn't draw, but I'm sure AT&T and Apple would be against it purely on moral grounds


----------



## VictoriaP

Harvey said:


> Is anyone else surprised that you have to sync it with your Mac/PC to sync your iTunes library? Or did I misunderstand that..?
> 
> In other words, it's not intended as a device that can serve as the home library for your content. You can download directly to it, but your iTunes home library is on your PC or Mac.


With a max of 64 gig, that doesn't surprise me. With terabyte drives as cheap as they are now, people are filling them with movies and video.


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Is anyone else surprised that you have to sync it with your Mac/PC to sync your iTunes library? Or did I misunderstand that..?
> 
> In other words, it's not intended as a device that can serve as the home library for your content. You can download directly to it, but your iTunes home library is on your PC or Mac.


No, I kind of figured it couldn't be used as a main device, it was going to be a supplement to whatever your main storage unit is.


----------



## Magenta

I wonder what the 3G contract will cost.  The issue is I already pay a monthly fee for internet access from my cable company.  That I need to keep.  So, why do I want to pay another company a monthly fee for 3G?  WiFi is basically useless as my ipod touch has taught me.  I simply can not justify another monthly bill for internet access.  Right now the telco's and IP's have us over the barrel.  They need to come up with a way for individual people to have monthly high speed internet access from anywhere they go.

Now, this is an extremely cool device... BUT... Is it really that much different from the iphone or ipod touch?  Don't I already have the capabilities except on a smaller screen?  

The one thing it does is emphasize is that Amazon needs to embrace epub.  The proprietary kindle book format is what will be killed.  I wonder if it will support the Kindle App?  

Bottom line, when my K2 dies, I will have some serious thinking to do about a replacement.


----------



## durphy

This is funny

Apple shares fell 5% Wednesday after the company unveiled its Apple iPad, a touch-screen tablet computer that runs apps from the iTunes store and boasts a 10-hour battery life.


----------



## VictoriaP

Apple's shares always fall on announcement day.  

And there is no 3G "contract"--it's month to month.  $29.99/month unlimited bandwidth; $14.99 for up to 250 MB.  Realistically, the question is whether this is something you plan to carry outside the house or not.

For an iPhone/iTouch, that's a no brainer to me.  Those are the ultimate portable internet.

This?  I'd only need 3G in the months where we travel.  Otherwise, plain ol' wireless works just fine.  

The pay-as-you-go setup is going to suit us to a T.


----------



## Magenta

Harvey said:


> Is anyone else surprised that you have to sync it with your Mac/PC to sync your iTunes library? Or did I misunderstand that..?
> 
> In other words, it's not intended as a device that can serve as the home library for your content. You can download directly to it, but your iTunes home library is on your PC or Mac.


Harvey, that makes sense. There is not enough capacity for an entire iTunes library that includes video.


----------



## jason10mm

Yeah, I think Apples metastrategy is to dominate the mobile market (and now the netbook market) but still force a PC purchase. But they want folks to start considering a MAC rather than a PC. The steep decline in PC specific gaming will probably hasten this (I know I only have a PC for the hard core games), especially if MS keeps up with their poor OS design. Vista almost made me defect, $$$ be damned.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I will keep my HTC Fuze phone with Windows Mobile.
And my K2 for reading.
And I can get an ASUS netbook that will give me more computing and data storage.

So why do I need this?


----------



## VictoriaP

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, I think Apples metastrategy is to dominate the mobile market (and now the netbook market) but still force a PC purchase. But they want folks to start considering a MAC rather than a PC. The steep decline in PC specific gaming will probably hasten this (I know I only have a PC for the hard core games), especially if MS keeps up with their poor OS design. Vista almost made me defect, $$$ be damned.


Vista DID make me defect. I never would have switched from MS to Mac if it hadn't been for that OS. Win7 is an improvement, but not by enough.


----------



## Magenta

VictoriaP said:


> Apple's shares always fall on announcement day.
> 
> And there is no 3G "contract"--it's month to month. $29.99/month unlimited bandwidth; $14.99 for up to 250 MB.


ok, no contract... but like I was saying I already pay $40 per month for internet cable at home. Why on earth would I spend another $30 per month? That is crazy. It could be a HUGE competitive advantage for the 3G provider if they were to offer home access as well via 3G. Then I could turn off cable entirely!


----------



## WilliamM

cool device but for reading these eyes  will stick with my e-ink rather than a glossy touch screen


----------



## Magenta

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, I think Apples metastrategy is to dominate the mobile market (and now the netbook market) but still force a PC purchase. But they want folks to start considering a MAC rather than a PC. The steep decline in PC specific gaming will probably hasten this (I know I only have a PC for the hard core games), especially if MS keeps up with their poor OS design. Vista almost made me defect, $$$ be damned.


I wish I could defect... but I need to stay compatible with work. The iWork software is beautiful! Anything that can kill powerpoint - which I hate more than anything - would be most welcome!


----------



## VictoriaP

Magenta said:


> ok, no contract... but like I was saying I already pay $40 per month for internet cable at home. Why on earth would I spend another $30 per month? That is crazy. It could be a HUGE competitive advantage for the 3G provider if they were to offer home access as well via 3G. Then I could turn off cable entirely!


I think we'll eventually see a home access situation like you describe. But realistically, I don't want 3G to be my primary bandwidth supplier. It's painfully slow compared to cable.

Again, my iPad will never leave the house except for trips out of state/country. My husband's probably will. So either we'll go one with 3G, one without, or mine will simply only be turned on when I travel, which means only paying for time used.

Editing to add--DH just got out of a meeting and essentially spouted everything above back to me in email. He's got the same thought I do--his laptop is overdue for replacement. Even buying the 3G version with the most capacity is going to save us hundreds over buying another MacBook Pro. We'll be down to just one shared laptop pretty quickly as the iPads can do **most** of what we need. This basically means I no longer need to be looking at netbooks for travel.


----------



## Chris W

VictoriaP said:


> And there is no 3G "contract"--it's month to month. $29.99/month unlimited bandwidth; $14.99 for up to 250 MB. Realistically, the question is whether this is something you plan to carry outside the house or not.


I love that you don't need a contract, but the 3G option is also an additional $130 upfront. I'm hoping this leads to a reasonable (read non contract) option for tethering on my iPhone. That would be the best of both worlds, I could use the new device on WiFi tethered to my iPhone. I already paid for a 3G radio, I don't want to pay for another one.


----------



## Magenta

VictoriaP said:


> I think we'll eventually see a home access situation like you describe. But realistically, I don't want 3G to be my primary bandwidth supplier. It's painfully slow compared to cable.
> 
> Again, my iPad will never leave the house except for trips out of state/country. My husband's probably will. So either we'll go one with 3G, one without, or mine will simply only be turned on when I travel, which means only paying for time used.


Oh, yes I agree, I was not thinking of the 3G speed being slower. See they "got" us coming and going! I'm listening to the CNN replay of the 3G now...


----------



## Atunah

As soon as I saw LCD mentioned somewhere, it lost its lure as a ereader. I wish the news folks would stop comparing it to a Kindle. They are nothing alike. One could read books on computers based on LCD technology for many years. Its the display that makes the Kindle and other similar devices a real choice for heavy readers.

I already have a netbook which I think is faster as far as browsing goes so it doesn't make a good substitute for that. It uses backlit display so reading on it is bad for the eyes for long periods. 

This isn't a competition for Kindle, nook and others. Its a completely different device. Reading ebooks on PC's isn't new. 

Its a cool looking gadget for gadget fans. It is a device in addition to ereaders, PC's, Ipods. Its a slower smaller PC without a keyboard.

Don't really think this is going to change how ebooks are read.


----------



## davem2bits

Harvey said:


> Is anyone else surprised that you have to sync it with your Mac/PC to sync your iTunes library? Or did I misunderstand that..?
> 
> In other words, it's not intended as a device that can serve as the home library for your content. You can download directly to it, but your iTunes home library is on your PC or Mac.


It is kind of a hybrid like the iphone and touch. Where you can purchase new music, but can't import old technology; CDs. Maybe that's why you still need a Mac or PC.


----------



## Rasputina

I love everything about it. It's on my must have list. Although I'm thinking of just getting the wifi version because I have my iphone.


----------



## AirBeagle

I agree -- I don't see this as much of a game changer, instead still looks more like an enhanced iTouch.  Am sure hoping the ePub format proliferation will push Amazon to adopt ePub as well -- that's the only thing holding me back from becoming a Kindle owner today (as opposed to in a few weeks...)

I also agree, though, that this will likely put a hurting on the DX.  At their current price points, and with the DX's focus on large format / newspaper type reading, I think the iPad is a clear winner in that competition.


----------



## Ruby296

Looks like a very cool, sleek device, but I don't think I'm going to be an early adopter.  I want to get a MacBook (or Pro) first and for now my Kindles and iPhone are keeping me very happy.


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm not sure I would like this better than my iPod Touch.


----------



## mcl

I'm SO glad I stopped waiting for this announcement and bought a Kindle last Wednesday!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Actually, it IS something newer than just reading books on a PC, as the iPad has the portability of the Kindle.  It's the first computer you can easily curl up with and read a book on; it's not too big and it's not ridiculously small.  Still, if a non e-ink screen is a dealbreaker, then you won't want one for reading books.  But so many people have no problem with a backlit LCD screen, indeed gripe about the Kindle not offering one.  Myself, my previous opinion still stands: I want one of these things bad, and look forward to alternating it with my Kindle for e-book reading.  But my K2 isn't going away.


----------



## VictoriaP

For early e-book adopters, no, this isn't a game changer at all.

But I think many here are underestimating the impact of this device as an e-reader, because we ARE early adopters and heavy readers.  We read way too much for an LCD screen to be comfortable.

This isn't going to convert US.  It's going to convert people like my husband, who don't **need** an e-book reader, but would use one if it was available on a fancy-schmancy all-in-one device that's more convenient to read on than a laptop.  It's going to significantly enlarge the ebook market as a whole, and make it more appealing to the everyday casual reader.

And it's going to push Amazon and Sony to get moving on some feature sets that would enhance the current crop of e-readers so that die hard readers such as ourselves don't become unhappy.


----------



## Birstel

I just got a DX on Friday and I am still happy with my purchase.  A LCD screen is a deal killer for me, and the battery life on my DX is a lot better than 10 hours!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

It really has a nice UI, but I will stay with my Kindle 2, which will be completely paid for as of the beginning of March.


----------



## KindleChickie

I think the only game changer as far as ebooks are going to been seen in the magazine/periodicals genre.  I love blogs on Kindle and the thought of getting Huffington Post, with all their videos, media, etc is wonderful.  I would also consider magazine subscriptions on it where I wont do a magazine on Kindle.  I gave up magazines years ago because I thought they were a waist of resources.  Too much goes into a magazine I might look at for 2 or so hours then toss in the trash bin.  So, I am looooving this device so far.

And the price is way, way below my expectations.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that I have read all the details, I must say that I am impressed.
But I will not be purchasing one.
However if the Microsoft Courrier that was "leaked" back in November becomes a reality.......now that would be a game changer.

Just sayin......


----------



## Trilby

I just watched the video about the ipad at Apple.com and starting price is $499 
http://www.apple.com/ipad/pricing/


----------



## Jesslyn

KindleChickie said:


> I think the only game changer as far as ebooks are going to been seen in the magazine/periodicals genre. I love blogs on Kindle and the thought of getting Huffington Post, with all their videos, media, etc is wonderful.


And that thought works right up until you realize that no flash means no video. I really like the device as it's pretty much everything that I expected--I'm just torn on getting it now or waiting til they add all the stuff that is missing now (next generation). And, no, I won't be reading long-form on ANY LCD screen. What I will do is ditch my iPhone for an Android, get one of these and a larger purse!


----------



## jason10mm

I wonder if that data plan is really going to be as a la carte as it seems. I bet the "fine print" says that you can ACTIVATE the contract once for free, but additional activations after cancellation will either incur a service charge or be at a more expensive rate.

Anyway, will wait and see what develops. Need a LOT more details. No multi-tasking and stylus are huge let downs. But it does seem to be about the ultimate couch surfer, and I know my wife would read on it at night, thus it would serve some double duty. If they can get comics and manga on it, that would also push me over.

Wow, that pricing is aggressive though. Kudos for them, everyone is rocking after this.


----------



## Magenta

Also keep in mind that Apple is notorious for lowering their pricing and introducing higher capacity models....  64gigs is not that much when you think about all the apps, videos, pictures, music, books you will want to put on this.  I also see this as more of a replacement for my laptop... but not until they offer at least a 120 gig model.


----------



## threeundertwo

Kindle is one of the top trending topics on twitter right now.  Interesting to see what people are saying.


----------



## fairoasis

I'm keeping my Kindle, but I'll be in line for the 64GB Wifi/3G version.  Apple almost nailed this...if they had put a cam on it, would have been a slam dunk.


----------



## kindlemama

I haven't read this whole thread, so this may be old news, but I just got this in a news-alert email:

APPLE PUBLISHERS IN 11TH HOUR TALKS FOR TABLET: Apple may unveil its new tablet on Wednesday, but the business side is still being worked out: The company has been hosting 11th-hour negotiations with book publishers, says The Wall Street Journal, to figure out how to take on rival Amazon. Amazon's cut-rate staple of $9.99 bestsellers, on which it accepts a net loss in order to build its market share, made publishers anxious that the public would come to expect cut-rate ebook prices, while Apple's new system will allow publishers to set their own prices, shifting the balance of power back to publishers, at least partly.


----------



## Rasputina

hmmmm seriously considering selling my k1 now, I wonder if I can get an apple gift card for payment? LOL


----------



## Magenta

kindlemama said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, so this may be old news, but I just got this in a news-alert email:
> 
> APPLE PUBLISHERS IN 11TH HOUR TALKS FOR TABLET: Apple may unveil its new tablet on Wednesday, but the business side is still being worked out: The company has been hosting 11th-hour negotiations with book publishers, says The Wall Street Journal, to figure out how to take on rival Amazon. Amazon's cut-rate staple of $9.99 bestsellers, on which it accepts a net loss in order to build its market share, made publishers anxious that the public would come to expect cut-rate ebook prices, while Apple's new system will allow publishers to set their own prices, shifting the balance of power back to publishers, at least partly.


Publishers will also be able to make their iPad books more "valuable" with the color pictures, links, video, etc. I feel the DX as a textbook reader will fall prey to the iPad - it has too many other useful functions that college students will want.


----------



## geko29

vermontcathy said:


> Some day I may get one for sharing digital photos with friends and family - a digital photo album


My wife bought me a digital picture frame for Christmas. Its screen is 1" bigger, and it cost 80-90% less than the iPad. Only holds 5,000 photos on the built-in memory though.  Though I could add a memory card for $5 and up that to 40,000


----------



## Sporadic

> -It's not light. It feels pretty weighty in your hand.
> - The screen is stunning, and it's 1024 x 768. Feels just like a huge iPhone in your hands.
> - The speed of the CPU is something to be marveled at. It is blazingly fast from what we can tell. Webpages loaded up super fast, and scrolling was without a hiccup. Moving into and out of apps was a breeze. Everything flew.
> *- There's no multitasking at all. It's a real disappointment. All this power and very little you can do with it at once. No multitasking means no streaming Pandora when you're working in Pages... you can figure it out. It's a real setback for this device.*
> - The ebook implementation is about as close as you can get to reading without a stack of bound paper in your hand. The visual stuff really helps flesh out the experience. It may be just for show, but it counts here.
> *- No camera. None, nada. Zip. No video conferencing here folks. Hell, it doesn't have an SMS app!*
> - It's running iPhone OS 3.2.
> - The keyboard is good, not great. Not quite as responsive as it looked in the demos.
> *- No Flash confirmed. So Hulu is out for you, folks!*


http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-first-hands-on/

I don't understand why somebody just wouldn't spend extra cash on buying an actual tablet laptop.


----------



## Rasputina

> I don't understand why somebody just wouldn't spend extra cash on buying an actual tablet laptop.


because this is the only tablet that works with the itunes app store. I don't want a PC. I already have a PC laptop that I bought years ago and it still runs but I'm not replacing it with another windows product, and I'd rather have a tablet than a regular laptop. I actually don't like using a laptop. At this point with my iphone the only time I use my laptop is for playing world of warcraft when I'm on vacation. And I don't go on that many vacations LOL

was looking at the tech specs on the apple site and noticed it has an ambient light sensor, so I'm guessing it probably adjusts brightness automatically for the light conditions.


----------



## chilady1

I just want to read - why is that such a hard concept for folks to understand?  The IPad sounds really great and I hope Apple has success with the device but I don't need something that does everything including washing dishes and changing diapers.  This is nothing but a larger, more expensive ITouch.  

I am sticking with my Kindle, it does everything I need it to do except give me folders for organization and even that is coming.  Understanding what you want the device to do is the first step.


----------



## Sporadic

Rasputina said:


> because this is the only tablet that works with the itunes app store. I don't want a PC. I already have a PC laptop that I bought years ago and it still runs but I'm not replacing it with another windows product, and I'd rather have a tablet than a regular laptop. I actually don't like using a laptop. At this point with my iphone the only time I use my laptop is for playing world of warcraft when I'm on vacation. And I don't go on that many vacations LOL
> 
> was looking at the tech specs on the apple site and noticed it has an ambient light sensor, so I'm guessing it probably adjusts brightness automatically for the light conditions.


Tablet laptop, not just laptop.

As in either a convertible or the HP Slate.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/store_access.do?template_type=series_detail&category=notebooks&series_name=tm2t_series

That is $950, has 160GB of storage, 12.1" screen, a built in webcam and all the functionality of a normal PC (aka can multitask) along with all the fun of a tablet (touchscreen)


----------



## VictoriaP

Sporadic said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-first-hands-on/
> 
> I don't understand why somebody just wouldn't spend extra cash on buying an actual tablet laptop.


Because I've used "actual tablet laptops" at work since the first Tablet PC came out. We beta tested the damn things, so I've got plenty of real world experience with them; an IT department of 3000+ all using them. And let me tell you, they've been nothing but trouble for years--poor performance and poor durability, plus heavy. Not a chance in the world I'd go with another one. Most engineers and PMs refused to take them when they were due for refresh, and instead insisted on the thin and light notebooks.

The iPad isn't a full laptop replacement, and I'm fine with that. But the lack of support for Flash is just stupid on Apple's part, and no multitasking is another issue.


----------



## Pirate

I just watched the video at the apple web site and the iPad is pretty impressive. I would like to have one, however, because there is supposed to be a K3 and a DX2 in the near future, I will wait to see what developes with the kindle. And Asus is rumored to be readying two or three eBook readers, one with flash. So I will wait a while.
Links to the Asus eBook reader
http://www.liliputing.com/2010/01/first-asus-ebook-reader-photos-hit-the-web.html
http://www.liliputing.com/2009/09/asus-ebook-readers-to-come-with-6-9-inch-displays.html
http://www.liliputing.com/2009/09/more-details-on-the-asus-ebook-reader.html
Although I won't supprise me if Amazon hits with something really big.
Don't count Amazon out.


----------



## Rasputina

Sporadic said:


> Tablet laptop, not just laptop.
> 
> As in either a convertible or the HP Slate.
> 
> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/store_access.do?template_type=series_detail&category=notebooks&series_name=tm2t_series
> 
> That is $950, has 160GB of storage, 12.1" screen, a built in webcam and all the functionality of a normal PC (aka can multitask) along with all the fun of a tablet (touchscreen)


again, you are comparing an mac to a PC. I don't want a PC. I don't care what it does.


----------



## Meemo

My husband and I watched and have been talking about it.  He thinks there's a long-term plan here - imagine these in schools.  My almost 3-year-old grandson plays games on our iPhones all the time.  These could replace textbooks (obviously) and kids could be issued these instead of books.  A keyboard at every desk to plug into the iPad (although kids probably won't have trouble typing on them anyway).  A ways into the future, clearly, but I can see it happening - McGraw-Hill's already on board.

I don't see it as a Kindle killer - but it could really hurt the DX with color for magazines & newspapers, since that's what the DX touts.  We'd still prefer e-ink for books, and I don't want to carry anything bigger than my Kindle around for reading.  Then again, maybe that Mirasol (?) technology really is coming to Kindle this year.  For us it would be mostly for home use - out & about we'd still use the iPhones.  But we aren't ready to pull the trigger yet - we'll see how things shake out, and what new features pop up for it.  My husband did say that he saw that if you have an app for the iPhone you don't have to buy it again.  Hopefully all apps will work, especially Kindle - there are already lots of book apps out there, Stanza, B&N, Kobo, etc, so hopefully Apple won't shut those out of the iPad.

And speaking of that name, what were they thinking  It's descriptive, but man, talk about playing into the hands of the Mac haters....the jokes are already flying.

And I'm not sure, but I think Jobs hurt my netbook's feelings....


----------



## Anju 

I was hoping it would be more competition for the netbooks, with capability of a laptop.  Price is nice, but think I'll wait and see before I even consider thinking of one - definitely not for reading though


----------



## Rasputina

The ipad name is better than islate, although the haters will find a way regardless of the name of anything. These are the same kids that made up hateful rhymes to classmates names in elementary school.


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> again, you are comparing an mac to a PC. I don't want a PC. I don't care what it does.


Exactly. My husband had sworn off Windows entirely once he went Mac 3 years ago, but I wanted a netbook and Jobs won't make one. He tried to talk me into a MacBook or the Air, but I'm cheap. My Asus suits my minimal needs pretty well, except for the whole Windows thing. But I have to say, I keep eyeing the MacBook and especially the Air.


----------



## bayou

I'm a huge early adapter Apple fan and I'm so disappointed in the LCD screen for the e-reader. I'm in front of a computer 8-12 hours/day and by the end of the day my eyes are so tired, yet I can go home and read for 2 hours on my Kindle.  

For everything else I think the iPad is pretty neat and it'll be interesting to see how it develops.  Skyping will be fun!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Meemo, if you are cheap, go with the refurbished basic Macbook on the Apple site.  Comes with the same warranty and you can buy Apple Care for it.  That's what I did for my laptop.  You will love it and thank me later.


----------



## Sporadic

Rasputina said:


> again, you are comparing an mac to a PC. I don't want a PC. I don't care what it does.


So, irrational hatred for PCs on the same level as the people who refused to buy a Kindle due to "*DRM!!!!*"? Ok.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

If the screen is like the iPod Touch, then this is a no-brainer. I can dim the screen and tint the Stanza background so that the iPod Touch screen isn’t that much different than reading on my K2. Plus, there are several nice PDF readers for the iPod Touch, one of which will re-flow text.

I may not be first in line, but I see one of these in my future this year.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Sporadic said:


> So, irrational hatred for PCs on the same level as the people who refused to buy a Kindle due to "*DRM!!!!*"? Ok.


Hatred? All she said was she didn't want one. Where did hatred come from?

Mike


----------



## Rasputina

Sporadic said:


> So, irrational hatred for PCs on the same level as the people who refused to buy a Kindle due to "*DRM!!!!*"? Ok.


LOL I don't have an irrational hatred of PCs. As I posted, I own one, in fact I own more than one. We have 3 running pc desktops and a pc laptop in this house. Along with my variety of apple products. I won't buy another PC for myself, but the main reason why I've wanted an apple tablet is* I want a bigger screened product that is compatible with the itunes app store*. The fact that people keep posting netbooks and pc tablets as alternatives to the ipad leads me to believe they have limited experience with apple itunes apps and the ipod touch and iphone.

I'm drooling over using the ipad in it's doc in the kitchen with the mac gourmet app. I'd been considering getting a mac mini for that but this is much better.


----------



## Rasputina

jmiked said:


> If the screen is like the iPod Touch, then this is a no-brainer. I can dim the screen and tint the Stanza background so that the iPod Touch screen isn't that much different than reading on my K2. Plus, there are several nice PDF readers for the iPod Touch, one of which will re-flow text.
> 
> I may not be first in line, but I see one of these in my future this year.
> 
> Mike


I think it might do that for you, because the tech specs on apples site says it has an ambient light sensor.


----------



## Shadin

glad there is no need to replace my Kindle.


----------



## pjune

I love my Kindle and have no plans to replace it with the iPad.  I couldn't read on that screen for a long period of time.  I do think it's very cool, though, and someday I may get one just for fun, but not for reading.  

I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but I was wondering if iBooks will keep the books you purchase permanently as Amazon does.  Probably not; they don't keep your music on iTunes.  Also, the Ted Kennedy book they showed in the presentation is $14.99; Kindle version is $9.99.  50% more!  Both these things are deal breakers for me (as far as e-books go) anyway.


----------



## Rasputina

Found this at the bottom the specs page on apples site

Auto-Brightness were turned off

so the ambient light sensor they listed does work with an auto brightness feature you can turn off and on. That's cool.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

pjune said:


> Also, the Ted Kennedy book they showed in the presentation is $14.99; Kindle version is $9.99. 50% more! Both these things are deal breakers for me (as far as e-books go) anyway.


Fortunately, I have no intention of ever buying a book from the Apple store. There are just too many other places to get ePub books. Plus, the Kindle app should work fine on the iPad unless Amazon purposely disables it.

If I get an iPad. 

Mike


----------



## LibraryGirl

AirBeagle said:


> I agree -- I don't see this as much of a game changer, instead still looks more like an enhanced iTouch. Am sure hoping the ePub format proliferation will push Amazon to adopt ePub as well -- that's the only thing holding me back from becoming a Kindle owner today (as opposed to in a few weeks...)
> 
> I also agree, though, that this will likely put a hurting on the DX. At their current price points, and with the DX's focus on large format / newspaper type reading, I think the iPad is a clear winner in that competition.


 Yes, but if you want the 3G wireless plann it'll cost you plenty...$180-$360/year. Wifi's not everywhere and I would especially want to use it at home. Got my laptop for that. For me, the monthly fee's not worth it. Even my cell phone is a prepaid.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can see me getting one of these. Not to replace my Kindle, more to replace my netbook. I do most of my web browsing from my iPhone already. I'll also be using it to watch movies. The last few movies I've purchased included digital downloads. 

Kindle for reading. iPad for web/entertainment. iPhone for on the go and audiobooks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jmiked said:


> . Plus, the Kindle app should work fine on the iPad unless Amazon purposely disables it.


Well, I can't see Amazon disabling it. . . .the app allows people to purchase books from Amazon. I can see Apple not allowing it so as to force people to purchase from their store. But having both apps provides access to books in either format. . . . .


----------



## hsuthard

I can see our family getting one, too. We already have iphones/itouches and laptops and imacs and it won't replace my Kindle but it does look like something we'd love!


----------



## KindleChickie

Apple said all your iPod Touch/iPhone apps would work on an iPad.


----------



## mlewis78

Did someone say they liked how the NY Times looks on the ipad?  I just came from the Apple website, where the Times looked just like it does on my laptop -- just vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## Magenta

Who cares about the iBook app!  The app they demonstrated that I loved the most was iWork.  I'm not a Mac user - but the iWork app could easily get me to become a convert.  That app should give Microsoft and its Office product a run for its money... especially with the latest 2007 release that moved and hid all the functionality controls --- grrrrr.  Anything that can KILL Powerpoint has my vote.


----------



## Rasputina

iwork isn't new, which is probably why it's not getting much discussion. I will enjoy having Pages on the ipad though, I've never had a need to use Numbers or Keynote even though I do have them installed on my mac.


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Meemo, if you are cheap, go with the refurbished basic Macbook on the Apple site. Comes with the same warranty and you can buy Apple Care for it. That's what I did for my laptop. You will love it and thank me later.


That's what we're looking at, although in some cases my husband can get a new one with his company discount for even less. My first choice would be the Air, but that's really steep, even a refurb, for my cheap nature. The MacBook is way more sensible and has more capability for less money - I just lust after the Air.


----------



## Meemo

pjune said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but I was wondering if iBooks will keep the books you purchase permanently as Amazon does. Probably not; they don't keep your music on iTunes.


I don't know - Amazon doesn't keep your mp3 purchases either. I think all the e-bookstores keep your purchases (at least the ones I've used) so it'll be that much tougher to compete if iBooks doesn't. I mean, if I can get a book for Kindle on the iPad Kindle app or pay way more from iBooks, that's pretty much a no-brainer already. Not that I'm buying an iPad, necessarily - and if I did, it wouldn't be for reading books. Magazines & newspapers, sure, but not books.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> Did someone say they liked how the NY Times looks on the ipad? I just came from the Apple website, where the Times looked just like it does on my laptop -- just vertical instead of horizontal.


Yeah, but it probably looks much better than on your DX...I don't think iPad's a K2 killer, but I think the DX is in trouble unless they do something drastic.


----------



## cheerio

I am just amazed how Apple can just dominate any market, we will see if it take over the e-reader market


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

VictoriaP said:


> Starts at $499?!?!?! The DX is a goner.


The DX will have to change 

But the $499 is for only WiFi - can't use it out on the streets unless we find a hotspot 
with AT&T wifi or pay for it.

To get the kind of cellular wireless access that we have it's an additional $130 
plus $15/mo. for 250MB total for a month or $30/mo.for unlimited access.

So the base price for our type of cellular wireless with it is $630 + the data plan you choose.

But you can even prorate the month. If you decide to shut it off early, no penalty.

I believe you can shut it off and on when it suits you (but not all the time  ).


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

VictoriaP said:


> We're going to end up with two of these, probably one with and one without 3G (the without will stay home). And that's going to be the end of major laptop usage in this house.


If you get rid of any laptops or netbooks, just be prepared for:

1. No multitasking enabled
2. No flash (that means no Hulu, no Netflix etc)
3. No webcam
4. No real keyboard for heavier writing tasks
5. No hard disk. You get 16 gigs for a device advertising heavy use of VIDEO
so you'd not be storiing many of those there.
6. It's sync'd to your computer (the files)
7. No SD slot
8. 1 USB capability with a special attachment
9. The back is not flat, there's a hump. When you lay it down to type, it'll move.

Also, will have to get used to working w/o a mouse


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

kb7uen Gene said:


> It really has a nice UI, but I will stay with my Kindle 2, which will be completely paid for as of the beginning of March.


Congratulations! I love my DX. Color and video I can get on my 10" Samsung netbook (and it has a hard disk and physical keyboard and does flash). The Kindle 4 PC is very nice on it but always reminds me that despite the neat colors I can see, I can go back to the calming (for the eyes) DX, which is incredibly clear.


----------



## arun

There is a raging debate going on in the blogosphere and forums, regarding the Apple announcement. Techcrunch even had a post titled Top 10 Reasons The Apple iPad Will Put Amazon's Kindle Out of Business "http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/28/top-10-reasons-ipad-kindle/

As a Kindle owner who loves his Kindle, I was compelled to write a post to counteract this, titled "Top 10 Reasons Why the iPad will NOT Kill the Kindle" http://arunshroff.com/2010/01/28/top-10-reasons-why-ipad-will-not-kill-kindle/

I also wonder how many of the people who think the iPad will replace the Kindle actually own a Kindle and are just arguing from a theoretical point of view.


----------



## Pirate

Meemo said:


> I don't know - Amazon doesn't keep your mp3 purchases either. I think all the e-bookstores keep your purchases (at least the ones I've used) so it'll be that much tougher to compete if iBooks doesn't. I mean, if I can get a book for Kindle on the iPad Kindle app or pay way more from iBooks, that's pretty much a no-brainer already. Not that I'm buying an iPad, necessarily - and if I did, it wouldn't be for reading books. Magazines & newspapers, sure, but not books.


I just checked my amazon account and the mp3 album I purchased is listed under my account.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pirate said:


> I just checked my amazon account and the mp3 album I purchased is listed under my account.


it's listed on your account, but you can't re-download them.


----------



## Pirate

arun said:


> There is a raging debate going on in the blogosphere and forums, regarding the Apple announcement. Techcrunch even had a post titled Top 10 Reasons The Apple iPad Will Put Amazon's Kindle Out of Business "http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/28/top-10-reasons-ipad-kindle/
> 
> As a Kindle owner who loves his Kindle, I was compelled to write a post to counteract this, titled "Top 10 Reasons Why the iPad will NOT Kill the Kindle" http://arunshroff.com/2010/01/28/top-10-reasons-why-ipad-will-not-kill-kindle/
> 
> I also wonder how many of the people who think the iPad will replace the Kindle actually own a Kindle and are just arguing from a theoretical point of view.


I wouldn't be to sure about your item #10. I dropped my K2 on a wood floor and broke the screen. Cost me $200 to get it "fixed"
#11. No way Apples customer service is going to as good as Amazon's


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> it's listed on your account, but you can't re-download them.


Exactly. In fact I had a problem with an MP3 download a while back, it was an inexpensive download but I contacted Amazon's customer service to ask about how to redownload. They told me that can't be done - instead they issued a refund and I repurchased it.


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> I'm drooling over using the ipad in it's doc in the kitchen with the mac gourmet app. I'd been considering getting a mac mini for that but this is much better.


Ohhh I hadn't even thought about that - I love my mac gourmet .... thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I can see me getting one of these. Not to replace my Kindle, more to replace my netbook. I do most of my web browsing from my iPhone already. I'll also be using it to watch movies. The last few movies I've purchased included digital downloads.
> 
> Kindle for reading. iPad for web/entertainment. iPhone for on the go and audiobooks


I can see me getting one for graphics work on quilt designs. There are already some cool drawing apps for the iPod Touch/iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Bunch of talk over the last few days comparing assumed prices for ebooks from Amazon vs ibookstore. PC magazine posted this regarding an interview with Steve obs where he says the prices at both ebook stores will be the same.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2358591,00.asp

In a video shot by AllThingsD's Kara Swisher, and featuring Walt Mossberg of AllThingsD and The Wall Street Journal, Mossberg asks Jobs how iBooks will compete with the established leader, Amazon, pointing out the prices on Amazon's ebooks are much lower than what Jobs had indicated they will be on iBooks, or somewhere between $8 and $15.

"That won't be the case," Jobs said.

"You won't be $14.99, or they wont be $9.99," Mossberg asked.

"The prices will be the same," Jobs replied.

Jobs then said something about the publishers not being happy, that was somewhat garbled by the audio recording.


----------

